

No formal training, guy launched 100,000 ft balloon. Took better space pictures. - yu
http://cbs5.com/watercooler/stratosphere.balloon.launch.2.1191754.html

======
colonelxc
Watch the video, tons more information.

As someone who launched balloons like these in college, it's interesting
seeing so much coverage of these projects. At the time, it seemed like a run
of the mill thing to do (we did about 3 launches a year, part of a NASA
program) Now it seems to be hitting the news rather frequently.

Anyways, props to this guy. Where we were at least applying knowledge from our
fields to write code and create experiments, this guy did some pretty
complicated stuff for not having any related background.

~~~
yu
So much coverage... yet may be skewed toward MIT and other schools. This guy
got better pictures as CBS reported. Some how, wanted to point out and give
this guy a little coverage. And give a pat on the back to those keep it
simple. Without formal training, this hacker has a different point of view. We
all benefit when we participate and try...

